# AMD Radeon HD 6850 supports 144hz monitors?



## Warovic (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey,

I am going to buy a 144 hz monitor to play CS:GO
I got between 150-240 fps.

Would the GPU AMD radeon HD 6850 support the 144hz?

Kind regards


----------



## ninjabubbles3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Its kind of an old one, maybe go for something more current but still cheap.

A gtx 750 TI, or r7 260x would be great and run your game.


----------



## Darren (Oct 22, 2014)

He's definitely got a 6850 already...

As long as you have a dual link DVI on the back of your card it should be fine. 

Differences between DVI's are shown below. Either the Analog or Digital Dual Link should work.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 24, 2014)

Use HDMI or Displayport or Dual link DVI-D


----------

